# tires



## kek12566 (Nov 21, 2004)

I am trying to locate Ag tires for my bolens 1050. Does anyone have an idea of a web site that could at least point me in the right direction? I fig that they will help me with all the snow plowing I do, plus hauling my fire wood out of the woods and mud.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Was there a particular size tire you were wanting? I am not sure what size tires the 1050 uses.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

IIRC that tractor takes the 23 X 8,5 X 12 which was a fairly standard size for garden tractors in those days. My Gravely 817 has the same size and I think the wheels are interchangeable too. Mine have the 5 lug bolt pattern on them. 

If your interested I have a set of Ag tires on good rims from an old Bolens that I would sell if your interested. They are the narrower tires, I think they are 6 - 12, but have the same bolt pattern. 

Let me know
Andy


----------



## kek12566 (Nov 21, 2004)

Andy I am looking for them how much would you charge for those tires. ANd could you ship them I live in Southern New Hampshire. Is there any way you could send me a pic or 2 of the set. 
Send the pics if you can to [email protected]
thankyou 
Keith


----------

